# Mountain Goat Fancy Pants



## Thirsty Boy (28/6/08)

Was at the Goat last night nad had a try of the new specialty Fancy Pants Amber

Oh my bloody dog - what a beer.

For everyone that has been missing that stinky tip in a bottle of perfume hop aroma that you used to get in LC pale - well.... now you can get it in a beer thats brewed just up the road from me (good for me, dunno about you)

Its a good firm malty amber ale - with an absolute truckload of hop everything - Bitterness, flavour and AROMA - & again but bigger AROMA !!

The hop used is Galaxy and it's a mighty interesting hop. Not subtle, but interesting. Full fruit salad/tropical punch in both flavour and aroma - clean and not at all harsh on the bitterness. Very nice indeed.

A chat with a staff member revealed that this was a hopbacked beer and also the first time that goat has used whole flowers - methinks that the relatively new head brewer Jayne Lewis has brought along a chunk of expertise about extracting hop goodness from her old employer.

At any rate - the Fancy Pants is an extraordinary beer for hopheads - and they say they might well up the stakes to double IPA territory :blink: that'll singe the hairs off the inside of your nose

Thirsty


----------



## dig (28/6/08)

+1 for Fancy Pants

Great hop character from those Galaxy flowers; Piney, resiny, sappy and truckloads of passionfruit and rockmellon aromas.


----------



## blackbock (28/6/08)

Mmmm hoppy amber. :icon_drunk:


----------



## T.D. (30/6/08)

Is this beer available now?


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/6/08)

Sadly only available on tap at the brewery by looks of things. We'll just have to put up with their regular inconsistent, variable quality offerings in the bottle.  

Used some Galaxy myself yesterday. Wow very pungent out of the packet. In the boil it had that same waft as POR. 

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (30/6/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> <abbrev>
> At any rate - the Fancy Pants is an extraordinary beer for hopheads - and they say they might well up the stakes to double IPA territory :blink: that'll singe the hairs off the inside of your nose
> </abbrev>
> Thirsty


Oh no, just when I thought it was cool to trim my nasal hair. Now I'll have to grow it again :icon_offtopic: 

Thanks for the teaser. Not likely to get to Newcastle any time soon, I'll wager.
Any chance they'll still have it when I get to Melb. for the ANHC?

Les


----------



## Snowdog (11/3/10)

Dammit, missed this at the Platform.... :angry:


----------



## bconnery (11/3/10)

Snowdog said:


> Dammit, missed this at the Platform.... :angry:



It was nice


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/3/10)

Yes - been brewed again. I had it at the Goat last Friday... still _excellent_, but because I am used to Galaxy now... not the revelation it was first time around.


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/10)

I wonder if we could warrent heading there for lunch drinks one day.....probably too far away


----------



## Fourstar (11/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I wonder if we could warrent heading there for lunch drinks one day.....probably too far away



Not open for lunch but im going there tomorrow night after work for some Rapunzel, an oak aged Belgian Abbey ale to be precise!

heres my guesswork on their recipe for the Fancy Pants from the description on their website.

Enjoy!

Fancy Pants

OG 1.050
IBU 40 (bitterness is very similar to their IPA)
Colour (deep copper to light brown) say 16-17 SRM

90% Vienna
8% Weyermann Caramunich II
2% Weyermann Caraaroma (help saturate colour)

Cascade 30IBU @ 60 Min
Cascade 10IBU @ 15 Mins
Cascade 1g/L @ F/O

Riwaka + Galaxy 1g/l Each Whirlpool
Riwaka 1.5g/l Dryhopped 3 days.


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Rapunzel, an oak aged Belgian Abbey ale to be precise!


 :icon_drool2: 

dont suppose its available in a bottle from the brewery. love to try it


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Not open for lunch but im going there tomorrow night after work for some Rapunzel, an oak aged Belgian Abbey ale to be precise!
> 
> heres my guesswork on their recipe for the Fancy Pants from the description on their website.
> ....
> ...



Reckon you might well be right with the Riwaka 4* - this time around it was a slightly different beer and Riwaka could explain it. The Riwaka ale they had on tap a while ago was a really good beer, and the current fancy pants shares so of its good traits.

The barrel aged Rapunzel is - well - I wish I liked it more, but I couldn't go a second glass. Its too oakey for me. If they were serving in smaller glasses I think I would have really liked the beer. But in a pot, by the end of it the flavour was starting to get cloying, and that put me off having another. In a smaller glass, it would have been gone before then, and I suspect I would have gone back for more with fancy pants to break up the monotony :lol: 

TB


----------



## Fourstar (11/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> :icon_drool2:
> 
> dont suppose its available in a bottle from the brewery. love to try it




hmmm might be if you are lucky as one of those specials they sometimes have (e.g. the latest ipa release in bottles). will probabaly be expensive.


----------



## Fourstar (11/3/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Reckon you might well be right with the Riwaka 4* - this time around it was a slightly different beer and Riwaka could explain it. The Riwaka ale they had on tap a while ago was a really good beer, and the current fancy pants shares so of its good traits.
> The barrel aged Rapunzel is - well - I wish I liked it more, but I couldn't go a second glass. Its too oakey for me. If they were serving in smaller glasses I think I would have really liked the beer. But in a pot, by the end of it the flavour was starting to get cloying, and that put me off having another. In a smaller glass, it would have been gone before then, and I suspect I would have gone back for more with fancy pants to break up the monotony :lol:
> TB




Well they claim its got riwaka and galaxy in the hopback and dryhop addition of riwaka.



> We used Cascade hops throughout the boil, hopbacked it with Galaxy and Riwaka flowers then dry-hopped it in tank with more Riwaka flowers.




did they have any un-oaked rapunzel available??!


----------



## Ross (11/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Well they claim its got riwaka and galaxy in the hopback and dryhop addition of riwaka.




4*, Mountain Goat are happy to share their recipes, so a quick email should get you the answers.

cheers ross


----------



## Fourstar (11/3/10)

Ross said:


> 4*, Mountain Goat are happy to share their recipes, so a quick email should get you the answers.
> cheers ross



Yep, but that takes the fun out of it doesnt it Ross!  

Besides, they pretty much tell you whats in it on their website anyway, just without the %'s. Any able brewer should be able to get quite close by using the variables we already know. ABV, IBU, colour (from visual perception) and malts. All we need to guesswork is any malts they omitted to provide us or vagueness. e.g. crystal, their %'s and hopping schedule.

Cheers.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> did they have any un-oaked rapunzel available??!



Yep, a new batch though. Honestly, it was a good beer and everything, but at least at the moment, not really what I'd call a Belgian blond (ish) ale. It was fruity and certainly an ale, but nothing like the last Rapunzel when it was this fresh (which is good because it wasn't) - nice enough, but far from what I was expecting given the last beer with this name.

Time though - the last Rapunzel changed dramatically for the better over a period of time, I expect this one will change too.


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/13)

Had the Rare Breed 2013 Fancy Pants Amber last night
Ale
Wheat
Munich
Crystal
Dab of roast
Cascade and galaxy in kettel whirlpool amd fermentor

Great beer. Huge aroma on it. Lots of floral and fruit. 
Good head
Probably on the darker side of the bjcp colour range. 
Lovely malt backbone and lingering hop finish and a little bit of bitterness. Id personally prefer to back off the malt slightly or increase the 25min additons ie mid range bitterness. 

Great little beer. Very tempted to give making a clonish version a crack. Lovely combo of cascade and galaxy and munich.


----------



## NewtownClown (11/3/13)

Tried it at The Union in Newtown last week and again on Saturday.

Very happy with the balance.

Now available in bottles, too!


----------



## brettprevans (11/3/13)

NewtownClown said:


> Tried it at The Union in Newtown last week and again on Saturday.
> 
> Very happy with the balance.
> 
> Now available in bottles, too!


yeah mine was a bottle. I have a reasonable local bottlo just never any money. 
Yeah balance is fine it was more just personal preference. Really nice mouthfeel and body and munich boost the malt palate. Great work.


----------



## chefsantos (12/3/13)

i had one the other day and it was really good they sell them at http://www.mccoppins.com.au/bottleshop.html


----------



## slash22000 (12/3/13)

Wow look at all the locations.


----------



## pat_00 (14/3/13)

I just had one of these, the best beer i've had from the goat for a while. Any tried the clone recipes posted above?


----------



## Muggus (21/3/13)

Wow...posted going back to '08...bit late to this one.
But my oh my, what a beer! Just superb balance of hop & malt. 
Really enjoyed the malt richness and texture most of all - very amber/brown beers i've tried come close!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/3/13)

Grabbed one at the "Big Bogan Bottleshop" in Shearwater. Man those bottle-o's are expensive, but often have a few interesting beers.

Whodathunk ya'd get Nogne O and mountain goat in a hamlet in Tassie.

As for the beer - very nice. The guy there didn't have it in the till, so made up a price - $8 a bottle. So I got more. But generally it's around $13 a bottle and was when I was in Hobart last weekend.

Good, hoppy, aromatic. Probably the best commercial beer I've had in Tassie yet (though it's not Taswegian). All the tassie stuff is nice, but nothing extraordinary, especially for the price.

This one is nice - reminds me of one of mine and Galaxy is never a bad thing in a malty beer. Ever!

Goomba


----------



## brettprevans (21/3/13)

pat_00 said:


> I just had one of these, the best beer i've had from the goat for a while. Any tried the clone recipes posted above?


if u read the bottle or the above posys youd realise its a different recipe than the old recipe. Im working on a starter clone. Will post soon.


----------



## brettprevans (28/3/13)

I recon something like this (just back down the grain to reduce the % alc) would be close. in fact i have a feeling that the gyle i going to run of this will be even closer


*Galaxy amber Ale (over Proof version)*

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.15
Anticipated OG: 1.066 Plato: 16.08
Anticipated SRM: 15.3
Anticipated IBU: 52.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
 % Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.6 9.55 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
5.4 0.66 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
5.4 0.66 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
5.4 0.66 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
4.0 0.49 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 24
1.1 0.13 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381

Hops
 Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
20 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 42.7 First WH
20g Cascade FWH
20 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 9.3 15 min.
20g Cascade 15min
20 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 0.0 Dry Hop
20g Cascade dry hop

Yeast
American Ale II (1272)


Mash Schedule
Grain kg: 12.15
Saccharification Rest Temp : 65 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 75 Time: 2

Notes
caramunichI could be used to sub for carared or crystal 20
Choc should be pale choc


10g calcium suplhate in mash,
20g calcium chloride mash


If No Chill - 25 gms Galaxy and cascadeFrench pressed for 1min
25 gms Galaxy and cascade French pressed for 10min


----------



## Edak (7/4/13)

The MG reps were at Dans (of all places) in Camberwell on Friday night, and were selling fancy pants for $9.90 with a free stubby of any MG beer you wanted. I bought three bottles and got myself 3x IPA's for free  

God I love MG! Every time I have one of their beers I remember my engagement party I had there about 6 years ago, when they were still *manually capping* their bottles.

FYI, their mainstream brews (Hightail, Steam and IPA) are now produced in some other mystical factory, not the Richmond site... This is why they now have pull-apart six-pack holders rather than the good ones with the handle, and why they have gone to twist-tops. How about those facts?


----------



## danbeer (7/4/13)

Know who/where they're outsourcing their brewing to?


----------



## Edak (8/4/13)

sorry I don't know where, the rep only said that they were...


----------



## Spiesy (8/4/13)

Edak said:


> FYI, their mainstream brews (Hightail, Steam and IPA) are now produced in some other mystical factory, not the Richmond site... This is why they now have pull-apart six-pack holders rather than the good ones with the handle, and why they have gone to twist-tops. How about those facts?


Both of those facts suck.


----------



## 431neb (12/5/13)

Had a bottle of this the other day. Very keen to button down a recipe. Has anyone done it with any success?


----------



## billygoat (13/5/13)

danbeer said:


> Know who/where they're outsourcing their brewing to?


I was told by a Mountain Goat employee that all the stubbies are brewed and bottled in Laverton, so most likely Independent Distillers.
Kegs and the bigger bottles are done at the brewery in Richmond.


----------



## 431neb (22/5/13)

Just bumping this for anyone who has been close to cloning this one.....Please post your recipe.


----------



## brettprevans (22/5/13)

I recon the recipe above is close. Back the bitterness down a little. Mash around 66C and its a good start.


----------



## 431neb (22/5/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> I recon the recipe above is close. Back the bitterness down a little. Mash around 66C and its a good start.


Appreciate your assistance citymorgue2. I guess in the absence of a tested recipe I'll roll with a version of that.

I have the galaxy, but no cascade. If I'm going off the map I think I'll use the Citra I already have. Is it fair to say that it's the malt that is the most important element in this recipe? I also have some Simcoe. Happy to be advised if anyone has an opinion on which way to jump with the hops.


----------



## brettprevans (22/5/13)

The recent incarnation is fairly malty. Either hop will do as it needs to be cascade to be a clone. Citra or simcoe would go jocely. Maybe simcoe.


----------



## tateg (1/6/14)

citymorgue2 said:


> I recon something like this (just back down the grain to reduce the % alc) would be close. in fact i have a feeling that the gyle i going to run of this will be even closer
> 
> 
> *Galaxy amber Ale (over Proof version)*
> ...


Sorry to drag up an old post, I have some carahell that needs using and was thinking of the above, with carahell instead of carared 
Thoughts?
Cheers


----------

